# AGR Credit Card



## Acela150 (May 3, 2012)

I just got a job at Target. I'm thinking after a few paychecks applying for the AGR CC.

I'm 20. I have a credit card that my Mom will let me use In Emergencies. I have looked at my credit score and it's good. I would only use the CC for gas and the rare Amtrak trip, maybe grocries. I live at home and pay small fees. Phone, Car Insurance, and other little fees.. That totals to $50 a month, Right now and will go up.

I'm looking for any advice or tips. It's not really a need but it would be something good to have for those extra points. Currently my only way of earning points is travel and the points for shopping. I'm not sold on the idea of applying for this card. I'm leaning towards no right now. If someone wants to encourage me to or back me up on the no that's ok. I'm welcome to all advice right now. 

Thanks,

Steve

Sorry For Any Typos.. On a PC with no Spell Check :help:


----------



## Blackwolf (May 3, 2012)

Several of the major list of perks that the AGR MasterCard has over other travel/rewards cards out there are:


No annual fee. This is a BIGGIE, and is increasingly rare for a rewards-based card. Most charge an annual fee of some type, usually around $95 a year.
Having it is life support for your AGR account. Your points will no longer have an expiration date.
You earn points without even trying. Just treat the card like cash and never overspend; pay it off at each billing cycle religiously!
The not so good things about the AGR MasterCard?


The APR is awful. I have immaculate credit and yet, the APR for purchases is nearly 17%. All the more reason to never hold a balance; pay the sucker off every month!
Aaand... Thats about it.
It is a Chase product, which I do cringe about (I'm all about Credit Unions and giving the highway salute to big traditional banks.) That said, since I use it more or less like a charge card and not a credit card, I feel a little better knowing they are not really making money from me directly. Yes, the bank does make money from each transaction by charging the merchant a percentage, but that occurs on all electronic charges these days. The cost of doing business; make money from money. However, one pretty good benefit is that if used correctly, you'll rack up points faster than you could ever believe possible and also see your Credit Score swell.

If you are going to get your own Credit Card to own, the AGR is certainly a good one. With a limited credit history they may still deny you, but you'll not know unless you apply. I'd recommend trying.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 3, 2012)

Chase seams to be very picky with this card and does not always approve you by internet. A few people had to call to get the ruling reversed.


----------



## Ryan (May 3, 2012)

I think it is a great idea, as long as you use it responsibly.

It's a great way to build up points, I put as much spending through it as possible.

Also, my APR is only 12.24%, so I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## benjibear (May 3, 2012)

My AGR Mastercard has an interest rate of about 15% and is the highest of all my cards. The others hover around 10-12%.

I think it is a great idea if you use it responsibly. Just because you are swiping the card instead of using cash, keep track of you expensis that you charge to the card daily if you have to. Keep track online or keep a log of all your charges. The charges add up quick and can get out of control. Plan on paying it off every month.

I would apply but don't be surprised if they turn you down at first. Credit card companies don't give out their reward cards as easy. You may need to settle for another card first but after you build your credit history up, you could probably then apply for this card. Store cards area great way to build up credit history. They are usually not very picky who they give them to. Maybe since you work at Target apply for the target card. You might get one with a low credit line to see how you do. My wife worked at a stores credit card center and she was amazed on how they gave cards to people that even just declared bankrupcy. It may have had only a few hundred dollar credit limit.

Good luck!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 3, 2012)

I'm waiting a little longer before applying. I would love to use it instead of my debit card (and pay it off each month) to earn the points, but I just came out of bankruptcy late last year and late last year I had inquired at a few banks about pre-qualifying for a mortgage...which most ran credit reports for and that made my credit score take a hit. I plan to buy the house I'm currently renting, but that plan is on hold until the landlord can get some things fixed (and he's having $$ problems himself). My credit score is not bad, but I figure I'll wait until after I buy the house before applying.

All those lost rewards points.


----------



## the_traveler (May 3, 2012)

I agree with every one else - apply for it! They can only say no. If they do, try again in 6 months.

Pay the balance off in full each month. What I do is keep looking on line to see your balance. Many times I even pay the balance even before the closing date. (I transfer the payment right from my bank to Chase online - it's free!)

I use the card for everything I would otherwise buy with cash. (Gas, food, clothes, etc... - even coffee.




) I know my expenses are higher than your expenses, but I can earn well over 1K points *PER MONTH* without setting foot on a train! (Not that it would ever happen!



)

Also - and this is important - go to your AGR account page to sign up for the card, not the "regular" Amtrak site. At one time, the "regular" page was giving 5K while the AGR page (at the same time) was giving 6K!



And they may even be offering more - like 12K, 16K, 18K or 32K!


----------



## amamba (May 3, 2012)

I got my first credit card at age 18, and used it just as you have mentioned. Small items like gas and maybe going out to eat with my friends. As a young person, you will find that you do need to have a credit card because it will actually strengthen your credit score in the long run. As long as you pay off the balance in full each month I don't see any reason for anyone to pay cash, check or with debit cards.

So I would say go for it. I don't see any reason not to - but you just have to keep in mind the general rules of responsibility with credit. If you don't think you can be responsible and pay off the balance in full each month, then DON'T open one. But if you can handle credit responsibly, go for it.


----------



## benjibear (May 3, 2012)

The other thing with having a credit card is how aware are you of your spending. for me, I have always tried to pay off my balance each month. But sometimes, things just come up, car repairs, emergencies, etc. that you need to use your credit to get by. It bothers me when I can't right a check for the whole amount which makes me spend less the next month to save to pay it off.


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 3, 2012)

OP, I am 25, just got my first job a year back, so I am in similar situation as you. I applied for AGR Credit Card few months back and got it approved with a very good (from a young man with low expenses perspective) credit limit. As someone mentioned, go for it only through your AGR account when the 32,000 bonus points offer is on. The most important thing to remember is- *never forget to pay off your credit card bill **in full* (not just the 'minimum amount' that banks will advertise). I had opened a checking account in Chase bank (for which I had got $200 opening bonus) and have linked my AGR credit card to my checking account for automatic billpay one day before the bill is due. This is just my backup, in case I forget paying off my bill, it will do it on its own from my checking account. Most months I don't give it that opportunity, I pay off whatever I incur on the credit card right away, those high APRs scare me


----------



## fairviewroad (May 3, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## Acela150 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone!  I've had a really busy day. Is there a way to apply by phone? If so does someone have the number? I feel more comfortable applying over the phone then through the internet. If so is there anyway to get one of those bonuses? (i.e. 32,000 for the first qualifying purchase)

Thanks a lot everyone! 

Steve


----------



## benjibear (May 4, 2012)

if you have an AGR Mastercard you also get to go to the fast track line on NTD.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 4, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement everyone!  I've had a really busy day. Is there a way to apply by phone? If so does someone have the number? I feel more comfortable applying over the phone then through the internet. If so is there anyway to get one of those bonuses? (i.e. 32,000 for the first qualifying purchase) Thanks a lot everyone! Steve


I would not bother with the AGR credit card until they offer you the 32,000 miles.

Lets say you sign up for the 12,000 miles offer. You may not realize it, but you just gave away your one chance to get another 20,000 points as a new cardholder. As a result you'll now have to spend somewhere between _*ten and twenty thousand dollars*_ just to catch up where you would be if you had waited for a better offer.

If you don't have a clean and active credit history then I would recommend starting with a completely different card and build up your rating before signing up for the AGR Mastercard. That way you should be able to snag the 32,000 point sign-up bonus with your first purchase (when it's active) and be rewarded with a much better kickback ratio.

Make no mistake, the sign-up bonus is key to the equation.


----------



## the_traveler (May 4, 2012)

benjibear said:


> if you have an AGR Mastercard you also get to go to the fast track line on NTD.


Where have you seen that?



I have never heard about it!



(And I don't think others have either.)

And I doubt it would work anyway. Last year at WAS, the AU Gang had timed entry reservations for XX:XX. Just before that time, we went to get in line, and were told to go to the end of the ONE line - with both timed and no reservations! Down the line, it separated into TWO lines - but both moved at the same speed!

At PHL the year before, there was TWO lines - a long general line for those without reservations and a short line for those with timed reservations. We could get right into the shorter line from the start!


----------



## PRR 60 (May 4, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > if you have an AGR Mastercard you also get to go to the fast track line on NTD.
> ...


Since by all accounts the reservation system last year was a disaster, that system was scrapped. This year there are no reservations, one line, with AGR Mastercard holders given a fast-track to the front of the line. How that works remains to be seen. After all, it is being run by Amtrak.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 4, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > if you have an AGR Mastercard you also get to go to the fast track line on NTD.
> ...





www.nationaltrainday.com/events/philadelphia/ said:


> There will be *no ticketing system this year*, so be sure to arrive early! Space is limited and on a first-come, first-served basis. Exhibits open at 11:00 a.m. on May 12. *Are you an Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard cardholder? If so, follow the Fast-Track signs to skip the line and avoid the wait.*


There are similar claims for other locations as well. Should be interesting to see how it works this year versus last year's situation.


----------



## the_traveler (May 4, 2012)

I did not see or know that!





I guess the saying is true, "You *CAN* teach an old dog new tricks!"



Thanks for letting me know!



(Have card, will travel!)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 4, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I did not see or know that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was also mentioned in at least one other thread. In fact, I asked if someone would adopt me since I don't have an AGR card (yet). At least one person has offered to try to get me in the fast-track line with their card.


----------



## Ryan (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, it was in the PHL NTD discussion thread.

If I'm there (which I'm leaning towards), I'm going to bring the wife's card with me, so I'll have a spare to loan out (for getting in line, NOT for spending - Amy does enough of that on her own!!!).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 4, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Yeah, it was in the PHL NTD discussion thread.
> 
> If I'm there (which I'm leaning towards), I'm going to bring the wife's card with me, so I'll have a spare to loan out (for getting in line, *NOT for spending* - Amy does enough of that on her own!!!).




Well, I am more interested in seeing the trains (and AUers) than shopping.


----------



## Acela150 (May 4, 2012)

Back to my question is there a way to call and apply for the card?


----------



## the_traveler (May 4, 2012)

I really don't know. But when you call AGR one of the "Push 1, Push 2, etc..." choices is to apply for the AGR credit card, However, I don't know what that sign-up bonus is. (It could be just 5K.)


----------



## lmctrouble (May 4, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I really don't know. But when you call AGR one of the "Push 1, Push 2, etc..." choices is to apply for the AGR credit card, However, I don't know what that sign-up bonus is. (It could be just 5K.)



I got an email several weeks ago offering me 32,000 points if I got the AGR card (I did) but I'm new to AGR so maybe it was targeted at newbies.


----------



## Ispolkom (May 4, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I really don't know. But when you call AGR one of the "Push 1, Push 2, etc..." choices is to apply for the AGR credit card, However, I don't know what that sign-up bonus is. (It could be just 5K.)


I'd never sign up over the phone. I am much more comfortable applying on line, where I can take screen shots of the offer. Not that I've ever had a dispute with Chase, quite the reverse. I just feel safer.


----------



## Shortline (May 4, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't know. But when you call AGR one of the "Push 1, Push 2, etc..." choices is to apply for the AGR credit card, However, I don't know what that sign-up bonus is. (It could be just 5K.)
> ...


I just applied using this link back in December or so- I got it from another travel points website. I never check my yahoo email that my AGR account is linked to, so I don't know if I was ever targeted or not, but, using this link, I got my 32000 points. (and usually around 1500 points a month in spend!)

I know at least 2 others who have gotten the 32000 using this link who were not targeted. I really don't think Chase cares, as long as they get to issue another bankruptcy creator credit card to someone.

AGR 32000 point offer


----------



## bay state bruce (May 7, 2012)

Thats the big reason for having 2 or 3 months of your income in a savings account or as a buffer in your checking account.That enables you to pay off any emergency expense and still pay off your balance each month.That buffer is about the best favor you can do for yourself .Pay off the balance each and every month and be and the good money side of the fence.



benjibear said:


> The other thing with having a credit card is how aware are you of your spending. for me, I have always tried to pay off my balance each month. But sometimes, things just come up, car repairs, emergencies, etc. that you need to use your credit to get by. It bothers me when I can't right a check for the whole amount which makes me spend less the next month to save to pay it off.


----------



## Acela150 (May 13, 2012)

I applied about a week ago. I received a call this afternoon from the "chase credit card fraud agency" they wanted to confirm some information.. Does everyone get this call? She stated I will hear something in 7-14 days. When I applied online it was 10 days. So What gives?? She said they have to run credit information checks..

Any insight anybody?


----------



## benjibear (May 13, 2012)

I always get concerned when a credit card calls me. First, I usually don't take calls unless I know who is calling. When they leave a number, I don't use that number. I always call the number on the back of the card. I would not give them any personal information over the phone.


----------



## AlanB (May 14, 2012)

Makes me wonder if you don't need to sign up at the Government site that offers 1 truly free credit report per year and check out your credit report. If the fraud agency is truly calling, I have to wonder if your Social Security number got used by someone else for nefarious purposes.

Be careful, don't be fooled by the one's that pretend to be free and then sell you an ongoing service with monthly or annual fees. Use the link above to read about your rights and then follow their link to the free site.

And yes, to echo Benjibear, I hope that you only confirmed information that they provided to you and that you didn't tell them anything that they didn't already know. Of course in your case, you don't yet have a card so you can't call that number back. But there are other ways to ensure things too, such as Googling the number that called you.


----------



## Acela150 (May 14, 2012)

AlanB said:


> And yes, to echo Benjibear, I hope that you only confirmed information that they provided to you and that you didn't tell them anything that they didn't already know. Of course in your case, you don't yet have a card so you can't call that number back. But there are other ways to ensure things too, such as Googling the number that called you.


My iPhone showed it as an Illinois phone number.

I just looked it up and it comes back to Elk Grove. Not sure if Chase has a place out there or not. But with my limited time I can't look into it.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 14, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, to echo Benjibear, I hope that you only confirmed information that they provided to you and that you didn't tell them anything that they didn't already know. Of course in your case, you don't yet have a card so you can't call that number back. But there are other ways to ensure things too, such as Googling the number that called you.
> ...


I do know that several years ago Chase took over the credit card operations of First Chicago (then called Bank One). In the early 1990's First Chicago was the country's largest credit bank including, among others, the Visa card of United Airlines. Chase took over Bank One in 2004. Your Elk Grove call would be consistent with Chase's continuation of the First Chicago / Bank One operations.

The customer service number for the Chase AGR card is 800.231.2568. You could call that number and see if the Elk Grove number for Chase is legit.


----------



## Acela150 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the number. It was a legit call.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 14, 2012)

Credit card companies can access any (or even all) of the credit rating agencies in seconds and approvals don't normally take long to process unless there is some sort of major network disruption. If it's taking multiple days to get an answer then chances are you're about to be denied. If you want to know why and/or make a case for being approved anyway then you should call the Chase Personal Credit Reconsideration Line at 888-245-0625.


----------



## AlanB (May 14, 2012)

TS,

While I do largely agree with you, the oddity here is that the Fraud department got involved. That's odd, as normally you don't hear from Fraud until your card has been compromised. Which is why I was worried that his SS number may have been borrowed.


----------

